# Questions about UK Visa



## LR08 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a US citizen visiting my boyfriend in the UK. When I came to the UK (this is my third time here) for the summer I was supposed to stay for a total of 50 days or so and was told by customs that if I stayed longer, it would affect my credibility (not sure if that's just a scare tactic to get me to return and not go MIA, so to speak). The 50 days ends in a week. I've made up my mind that this is where I would like to live and think it would be a waste to have to travel back to the States after 50 days, apply for a Visa, and buy another ticket to return here.

I say that because I've heard rumours/read things about the UK forcing people to travel back to or apply for a visa from their home country.

Also, I'm not sure what kind of visa would best suit me. Obviously I would like to work if it's possible to get a visa without going back to the US at this point. If I was able to stay here, I'd be living with my partner and his family.

To the point, can I apply for a UK visa without going back to the US?

Secondly, if anyone can give advice on what visa would be most appropriate and allow me to work, that would be great.

Thanks for any help/input!

-Leah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LR08 said:


> To the point, can I apply for a UK visa without going back to the US?
> 
> Secondly, if anyone can give advice on what visa would be most appropriate and allow me to work, that would be great.


Basically, no - while there are ways of finagling a visa without going back home, the process as it is set up requires you to apply for a long-stay visa from your country of residence. You entered the UK as a tourist (though you could always have talked to potential employers while you were there).

In fact, the visa process will take at least a couple of months - so it's actually fairly logical to return to the US to tie up your affairs during this time. 

What visa to go for is always a question. If you are serious about this boyfriend, a fiancé visa is always a good option (though it means you'll have to get married). The UK is launching a points-based system so you'll definitely want to have a look at how your qualifications stack up against what they are "rewarding" in the visa competition.

But go back home and do your research so you can enter the country legally for the long-haul. It's a pain in the butt, yes. But believe me, it's a much bigger pain in the butt to be illegally in any country and trying to change your status. (Been there, done that - and have the scars to show for it.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Exactly what Bev said. Those rumours you heard are not rumours. It is the law. It doesn't matter what visa you were to apply for, you would have to go back to the US to apply for one. Visas MUST be applied for from within your home country. 

Overstaying would most definitely not help you, but would more or less hinder or stop you from being approved for a future visa. As a matter of fact, I believe they are beginning to crack down more on overstayers here in the UK.

You would be best to go back to the US, and do things legally. It never pays to do things the illegal way. It always seems to backfire in the end.

I can't really help you in what visa would be best for you, but as Bev said, the fiance visa would be the easiest at this point. You still have to apply for it from within the US. Well, whatever you decide, I wish you the best!*


----------

